# As a Newbie, are expensive cigars worth it?



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive been wondering. As a relatively new cigar smoker is it worth the money to get some of the more expensive cigars? Or at first is it better to stick with good mid range stuff until I develop more of a palate and tasting style? Right now I think im still learning to get all I can out of a cigar. I mean I can tell the difference between one cigar and another, but I'm sure I'm missing things. 

Is there a night and day difference between an expensive top rated smokes and one that's not? Id doubt it really. Id be more apt to believe that the differences are more subtle. OF course there are top rated smokes that aren't really expensive too. There is no reason not to smoke those.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I would suggest you smoke what your budget allows you. Taste is very subjective, buy sampler packs instead of full boxes to start. Check out this thread and welcome to Puff.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/274217-noobie-sampler-trade.html


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I think someone of virtually any experience level would enjoy one of the "expensive" Padrons, ie 1926 or 1964 serie and be able to distinguish by taste that they're truly premium-grade cigars. I've heard the opus x should be rested awhile, but the 2 I've smoked, I found enjoyable and they weren't that old. There are other hugely expensive sticks out there but I have no experience with them so I won't comment.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Are they worth it to you? Probably not right now. But that will change. Their are some fantastic pricey sticks and some that just come with a big tag. Give it 6 months.


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

There's not always a night and day difference. It is a very subjective thing bc people do have different tasts. But... many times the more expensive cigars do offer better quality anf flavor profiles that cheaper cigars may not. If you go really really cheap, many cigars can end up tasting like grass and it is a night and day difference. I would go on doing what ken said and smoke within your budge for now. good luck.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

loki993 said:


> Ive been wondering. As a relatively new cigar smoker is it worth the money to get some of the more expensive cigars? Or at first is it better to stick with good mid range stuff until I develop more of a palate and tasting style? Right now I think im still learning to get all I can out of a cigar. I mean I can tell the difference between one cigar and another, but I'm sure I'm missing things.
> 
> Is there a night and day difference between an expensive top rated smokes and one that's not? Id doubt it really. Id be more apt to believe that the differences are more subtle. OF course there are top rated smokes that aren't really expensive too. There is no reason not to smoke those.


What is expensive? I'll easily pay up to about $8/stick for things I like. Above that, and I have to think about it or have had past experience that it's worth it. There are many sticks in the $5-6 range that are excellent.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

It kind've depends on how much money you have & how much you are willing to spend on a cigar. 

Many ultra premiums are at least asthetically appealing with high grade wrappers & better construction. Many have high grade fillers, but many are filled with high grade hype. Many are very good, but most aren't several times better than a good medium priced cigar...unlike the price.

Like wine, you don't have to spend a lot of money to get quality, but if you have a large bank account you may wish to explore.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I consider anything over $10 expensive. Like others have said, try something in your price range and judge it for yourself. That being said, I've had expensive cigars that I don't care to buy any more.


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

the way i figure it, im buyin the expensive ones early and let them sit for a while so when my pallet hopefully develops a little better i will have one of thos fancy critters to smoke when im ready


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

SmoknTaz said:


> I would suggest you smoke what your budget allows you. Taste is very subjective, buy sampler packs instead of full boxes to start. Check out this thread and welcome to Puff.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/274217-noobie-sampler-trade.html


*Kens pretty much got this right. Nobody can tell you with a surety what is good for you or what is good as far as 'expensive'...that's not always a barometer for taste. I know some very good cigars in the $3 range that blow the wrappers off cigars that are 4 times the price so it's a good idea to just take each cigar and use your own judgement. Don't believe everything you hear or read...test the ones you think you might like and don't get hung up on what the advertisers say or the guy at the B&M who wants you to buy the $14 cigar so he can move inventory. Your Cigar..Your Taste...Your Journey.*


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Under $10 should give you a lot of options I would think you would be able to sample a lot of sticks in that range even at B&M prices without having to resort to the internet to get that $12 B&M stick for $3.


----------



## dreamspeed (Sep 20, 2010)

Personally i think if you are just starting out then the more expensive cigars would be wasted on you. I think you need to smoke for a while and develop a more refined palate before being able to truly enjoy a good cigar...at least that was how it was for me.

I was lucky enough to know a guy that was very generous with his cigars when i went over to his house. And i got to smoke some good cubans and padron anniversary. And whenever i think back i keep thinking those cigars were wasted on me, cause at that time i couldn't tell the difference between a 30 dollar cigar or a 5 dollar cigar.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

dreamspeed said:


> *Personally i think if you are just starting out then the more expensive cigars would be wasted on you*. I think you need to smoke for a while and develop a more refined palate before being able to truly enjoy a good cigar...at least that was how it was for me.
> 
> I was lucky enough to know a guy that was very generous with his cigars when i went over to his house. And i got to smoke some good cubans and padron anniversary. And whenever i think back i keep thinking those cigars were wasted on me, cause at that time i couldn't tell the difference between a 30 dollar cigar or a 5 dollar cigar.


I disagree with the bolded portion a bit. Everyone is different. I've been smoking cigars seriously for about 3 months now, and I'll be the first to admit that my palate is pretty unrefined at this point. The other night I smoked an Opus X Perfecxion #2 and could tell drastic difference between that and my mainstays that run in the 3-7 dollar a stick range.

Now, I know I wasn't able to pick out many of the more subtle nuances in it. But I was able to pick up a huge increase in the complexity of the flavor profile. By that I mean there was a huge amount of flavors going on and intermingling throughout the smoke.

Now, in fairness that cigar would have had an even higher subjective value to me if I could have actually identified all those flavors. But it was more then worth the $13 price tag on for what I got out of it, enough so that I'll be picking up a few more to rest in the humidor for another day.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

I would think more in terms of strength that price. Many of the high-end smokes are full strength so if you are starting out with mild smokes you may not enjoy them and just be wasting your money. 

If you are smoking the stronger stuff already than go for whatever your wallet allows.


----------



## Swenny69 (May 31, 2010)

Great thread here. It's always seemed to me that when you pay more money for a cigar, you're paying for an increased "probability" that it'll be a good smoke. One of the best cigars I've ever had was one I snagged out of a discount bin to smoke as I walked around downtown. Even with the fascist tax's applied, it wasn't two bucks.

If your budget will allow, buy a couple of the more expensive cigars and throw them in your humi for a year or two. By that time, you'll have an idea of what you like and don't like.


----------



## Brewer_Bob (Sep 10, 2010)

I’m not new to smoking cigars but I am new to taking it serious as a hobby. I don’t think the expensive cigars are a waste on us but I don’t think they should make up the bulk of our purchases. Right now I think we want to try as many different types as is practical, and that means budgeting. People will say to buy what you like but we don’t know enough yet to know exactly what we will like. The knowledge base just isn’t there yet. And yeah, this approach means we will be smoking some bad cigars, maybe even quite a few. But I think there is plenty to learn from the bad cigars as well. And as for the very high quality expensive one? Go ahead and pick a couple up. Pay attention to how they taste. Try them again in six months and see if you can pick up more nuance and then do the same in a year. That is the sort of thing that makes this an interesting hobby, IMO.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree w/ the idea of letting the exspensive ones rest, if u get a 5 pk, try one, and let the others rest for a while. If your really hell bent on trying something exspensive try to get a single. Keep a journal to keep track so you know what you like. I'm sure you'll find less exspensive smokes you'll love. I have yet to try any of the Padron 26/64 series, due to the price, cbid, aka "the devil's site", is a good place to try to get a single to try at a better price. When you do get that high dollar cigar, make sure you smoke it in peace so you can really focus on the cigar. I have too often smoked an exspensive one at a party or gathering after a few drinks and really wasn't sure about the cigar after. I also think $$$ is dictated by availibility, hard to find gonna cost you, but you may or may not like it. Either way your credit card and bank account is screwed, enjoy.
:yo:


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Brewer_Bob said:


> I'm not new to smoking cigars but I am new to taking it serious as a hobby. I don't think the expensive cigars are a waste on us but I don't think they should make up the bulk of our purchases. Right now I think we want to try as many different types as is practical, and that means budgeting. People will say to buy what you like but we don't know enough yet to know exactly what we will like. The knowledge base just isn't there yet. And yeah, this approach means we will be smoking some bad cigars, maybe even quite a few. But I think there is plenty to learn from the bad cigars as well. And as for the very high quality expensive one? Go ahead and pick a couple up. Pay attention to how they taste. Try them again in six months and see if you can pick up more nuance and then do the same in a year. That is the sort of thing that makes this an interesting hobby, IMO.


+1 !! Some great points here. I've only been into this for a few months, and have been smoking mostly cheaper cigars. But I have had some of the more expensive sticks, and while I could tell the difference, I think my perceptions would be much more pronounced after more experience and more different smokes. I think the most important thing is to just enjoy the journey!


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

Some are..... some are not..... plus you need to add everyone's individual tastes and subjectivity. There some expensive cigars that I think taste like crap and some cheaper cigars that I think are great. Just need to try all different kinds and develop your own opinions.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

From my experience, it won't take you more than a few months of regular smoking to develop enough of palate to appreciate the high end stuff.

If your budget allows, try them out.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow. Cool this took off didn't it. Anyway. Yeah I'm probably in the boat that anything over 10 or so dollars would be kind of expensive. I guess when I started the thread I was thinking more along to lines of the Opuses and the Padron anniversaries or maybe some "other" cigars. 

So it seems that you can probably tell the difference but once you get more of a taste you can tell even more. Sounds good. 


I've always been about selection and trying as many different things as I can. Its probably part of the reason I like cigars is you can have different ones all the time

Selection probably won't be a problem. Ill be getting my sticks from the cigar factory outlet and with 2 of the largest humidors in the country I shouldn't have any problems finding new stuff to smoke.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

You ask a good question, that we all asked ourselves several times. You will discover what you like and do not like, and price is not going to be a determinant. 
I am of the philosophy, that I can take certain lesser cigars, and let them sit(resting or aging), and they will improve dramatically. Not all cigars will have this effect. Some cigars I feel are at their peak almost immediately. 
So try various things, find out what you like and smoke what you like, till you discover your comfortable profile of cigars. 
Its a growing and learning curve. Its also a lot of fun, and can be confusing at times. I used to be a cigar collector, and have since turned into a cigar admirer, meaning all my cigars are cigars I know, and understand their nature, and I enjoy smoking, save for a few that I keep for certain guests that meets their profile of cigar, such as very strong and intense, or a certain cigar that I know they smoke. I try to be a good host. 

Good luck in your adventures, Jerry


----------



## nanotech (Oct 27, 2008)

It took me 2-3 years before I could start appreciating many of the "good" cigars. Refine your palette and take good notes on what you think. Revisit the cigars you liked later and see if you still agree. When you can confidently smoke a cigar that is not popular because you know you really enjoy it, you are ready. I've seen too many newbies puffin' on an Edge maduro acting like they enjoy it only to reveal they hate it but wanted to seem like a mature cigar smoker. Work your way into cigars types you genuinely enjoy, then find reputable high-ends that might be similar.

BTW I think of expensive cigars as >$15.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

It took me some years to realize this, but the reality is that there are "good" sticks in most price ranges. You just have to look. I firmly believe that MOST of the cigars made are mediocre and that mediocre sticks are in ALL price ranges. Just as well as you can get a $2 dud, you can get at $13 dollar dud. That is why knowing your stuff is the most important weapon. That's why you have an invaluable forum such as this to guide you from the pretenders and to the "good" stuff.

When I first started smoking, expensive cigars were the norm. But I realized that there were cigars that were comparable (or flat out better) and easier on the wallet. Some of those less expensive sticks needed time in the humi (months or years), but they eventually came around. It took some hunting to find them, but I was able to (not that i have stopped looking). I liken cigars to artwork. You might have an artist that is unknown and has great work. You might have a famous artist that puts out garbage. I like giving unknown artists a chance, because you never know what they might put out--it might be garbage, but you have to take a chance. 

It's kind of like a continuum....not to get mathematical on you, but each price range is "dense" with cigars-- good and bad. So if you give me a price range (avg. price), say $2-$3 dollars, I can find you good smokes. But I will say as you go up, the ranges are more "dense" with good smokes. For whatever reason, my "sweet spot" is the $3-$4 dollar range. I have found the most incredible smokes in that price range, for whatever reason. Many of the BEST smokes I have had come from that range. That's why I generally don't like to pay more than 4 bucks (on avg.) for a cigar. There are TOO MANY good ones that cost less. I gave some names of cigars in other forums, but if you are interested, PM me.

Again, it is a journey as Cigary said, and one in which you will learn.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

I say since you are new to the whole cigar smoking hobby it is best to try out some well recommended brands and blends before you start investing into the expensive cigars. Samplers are good and bad at the same time, I prefer to go with 5-packs because it gives you greater control and allows for the cigar to redeem itself after some rest. But still while you are doing this make a list of the expensive cigars that you keep hearing about so when you decide to splurge once in a while you can try them out and decided for yourself what you want. Also the list of the expensive cigars can be used as your wishlist in your profile. You'd be surprised how fast your wishlist will dwindle once you start really hanging around here, just make sure you have your address in your profile... Just be warned there are some expensive cigars that are just the product of marketing. Find the "budget" smokes that you like and then expand from there. 

Two of my budget favorites are: Olivia G Maduro, and the Padron 3000 Maduro. I have a box of Padron 3000s aging, I try one every 3 months or so and they just keep getting better.

My luxury favorites are: Anejos, PAM series, and VSGs.

One last note: get involved in the cigar passes and Secret Santa you wont regret it, the generosity on this forum is ridiculous.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

The only cigars I'll spend over $10 on right now are rare Tats, Opus, Liga Privada T52/Flying Pig, PAM '64s and LFD DLs. Sometimes the wife will spoil me with something else like a Padron 45 or Liberty (they're 21 bucks here) but I won't personally buy them. I'm sure a number of people will disagree with the Tats as some like them others think they're hype, but I certainly think that even as a novice smoker, you'll noticed the difference when smoking those others and clearly be able to tell you're smoking a premium cigar not just an 'expensive' cigar. I'm not saying to switch over to all premiums or anything, just that you should give them a try and decide for yourself if they are really worth the money.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't need to buy expensive cigars. Do need to buy good cigars.

I'm guessing, but here's my subjective opinion.

10% of $1-$2 cigars are good.

25% of $2-$4 cigars are good.

75% of $5-$8 cigars are good.

99% of $10+ cigars are good.

Purely from my personal experience so far.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

This thread makes me want to smoke an ESG :hungry:


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

I think you should buy a few good ones and let them rest (as was said before).

I think about cigar prices like this: If I buy a good glass of wine or a call drink, it could cost $10 depending on where I buy it ($15-$20 in NYC). It will last 15-20 minutes. A good $10 cigar will last over an hour. So, for me, it's a better deal to spend that money on a good cigar. I *do* save the high end smokes for a special occasion though. I'm pretty happy in the $3-$5 range for more frequent consumption.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> As a Newbie, are expensive cigars worth it?


There are only two entities that need to be consulted to answer your question, your bank account and "She that must be obeyed".:ballchain: If the second has not emptied the first then buy whatever you like, if vice versa then your wasting your money. :eyebrows:


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Are expensive cigars worth it? No,not really. However,if your tastes develop toward cigars that are expensive..and you can afford them,then...absolutely!

Are expensive cars worth it? Same scenario..

Life is short....


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

For a few years I enjoyed a cigar very infrequently. Perhaps two or three times a year. At that point, the cost of an individual cigar was of no concern and I usually bought whatever was nearly the highest cost at the B&M. However, I can't remember a single one. At some point I started buying an inexpensive box every now and then. I eventually quit smoking cigarettes, but now enjoy 3-4 cigars a week. I have been buying inexpensive bundles and boxes, but I occasionally pick up a pair of more expensive cigars to either have with friends or for special occasions. I generally save these for the BOTLs who would appreciate them and if someone isn't a regular cigar smoker I will give them one of my every day smokes. I wouldn't give them a dog rocket though.

Buy what you can afford and what makes you happy. When I am looking to buy anything I ask myself if I can really live with a lesser product, or do I lust for the higher end product. It is a gut check that only you know. And in the end it is what will make you happy. Be honest with yourself, otherwise you may end up buying both because you bought the cheaper product but made up your mind that you just had to have the better product instead.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

I am in no hurry to try all the super premiums but I have tried a few. Mainly, because I believe that a more experienced palate will be able to better appreciate a high dollar stick. Of course there are budget reasons as well.

I usually go for the mild-medium profile cigars. From my experience with high dollar sticks that I have smoked I find that they allow me to enjoy full body where as with "regular priced" cigars I do not enjoy full body so much.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

BKDW said:


> It took me some years to realize this, but the reality is that there are "good" sticks in most price ranges. You just have to look. I firmly believe that MOST of the cigars made are mediocre and that mediocre sticks are in ALL price ranges. Just as well as you can get a $2 dud, you can get at $13 dollar dud. That is why knowing your stuff is the most important weapon. That's why you have an invaluable forum such as this to guide you from the pretenders and to the "good" stuff.
> 
> When I first started smoking, expensive cigars were the norm. But I realized that there were cigars that were comparable (or flat out better) and easier on the wallet. Some of those less expensive sticks needed time in the humi (months or years), but they eventually came around. It took some hunting to find them, but I was able to (not that i have stopped looking). I liken cigars to artwork. You might have an artist that is unknown and has great work. You might have a famous artist that puts out garbage. I like giving unknown artists a chance, because you never know what they might put out--it might be garbage, but you have to take a chance.
> 
> ...


Excellent post, Manny - as a newbie myself I am very appreciative.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> Excellent post, Manny - as a newbie myself I am very appreciative.


No problem Terry.

A good place to start is the Top 25 list of sub $6 dollar cigars on this site. There is also a cheap smokes thread started by TXMatt. That one is a classic. I will put up a link to it. The top 25 list needs some updating, but is pretty solid.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

BKDW said:


> But I realized that there were cigars that were comparable (or flat out better) and easier on the wallet.


Even some of the inexpensive stuff is better than any CC that I have had.

Call me crazy but CC's aren't always what they're cracked up to be.

A Man 'O War Ruination definitely whoops a Ramon Allone's ass, like this :kicknuts:


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Even some of the inexpensive stuff is better than any CC that I have had.
> 
> Call me crazy but CC's aren't always what they're cracked up to be.
> 
> A Man 'O War Ruination definitely whoops a Ramon Allone's ass, like this :kicknuts:


So the question(s) are: How many Cubans have you had? Which ones? How much age?


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> So the question(s) are: How many Cubans have you had? Which ones? How much age?


Well, I have had some Hoyo Churchills, some RyJ Churchill's, a Cuaba, a Monte' (which is very close to never being beaten) and a Raomone Allones that was aged enough to have a bit of plume on it.

Willing to help change my mind? :moony:


----------



## ajk170 (Feb 17, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> There are only two entities that need to be consulted to answer your question, your bank account and "She that must be obeyed".:ballchain: If the second has not emptied the first then buy whatever you like, if vice versa then your wasting your money. :eyebrows:


+1 on the above - and I submit too, that a young pallet will appreciate a super premium but not exactly while smoking, lots of smokes thereafter maybe compared to that one by thinking, "Wow, this doesn't taste like that one that I had . . ."

I shared some Padron 45 years a couple months back with non-cigar smokers and though they had little to compare it to, they all concurred that it was unlike anything that they smoked - all of them noted that it wasn't "rough" like some others they had smoked in the past.

Of course - I too am only a novice and this is my simple pallet's opinion!

Cheers!
Andy


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ajk170 said:


> +1 on the above - and I submit too, that a young pallet will appreciate a super premium but not exactly while smoking, lots of smokes thereafter maybe compared to that one by thinking, "Wow, this doesn't taste like that one that I had . . ."
> 
> I shared some Padron 45 years a couple months back with non-cigar smokers and though they had little to compare it to, they all concurred that it was unlike anything that they smoked - all of them noted that it wasn't "rough" like some others they had smoked in the past.
> 
> ...


I'd agree that as a novice you should try some super premiums to get an idea of what they can be but dont waste your money on them on a regular basis as you will not get the best from them. Better to try many premiums that others like and value smokes that deliver, then decide how much you want to spend. Price does not always dictate quality.

N.B. Bump on the way for you Andrew, when I can, for a logical well thought out post.


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

Depends on how developed your palate is. I usually try to smoke cigars priced between 5-12 bucks. Anything higher than 12 bucks I just don't feel like I'm getting my money's worth because I cannot taste a difference in a $15-20 cigar vs a $9 one.



> I would think more in terms of strength that price.


I think this is more the point for me.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> A Man 'O War Ruination definitely whoops a Ramon Allone's ass, like this :kicknuts:


I'd question that too. MOW kicks RASS? No, I dont see that unless you are talking pure strength. As far as taste & a smoke that offers some sort of intrigue any MOW is a distant second to an aged RASS IMHO.


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

The best thing to do for a newbie is to determine what you like. Do you like mild, medium or full cigars? What flavor profile do you like? Sweet, Spicy, Earthy, etc, etc... From there, try a range of cigars. If you stick around here and your B&M long enough, you will be able to pick up a few bits of advice. 

As is with everything else, price isn't an indicator of quality. I've smoked some really good cheaper sticks and some not so good expensive ones. The more you smoke, the more you'll know what is good quality. In my humidor, I have cigars on the lower price end (Sancho Panza Double Maduro, Cigar Factory New Orleans Tres Hermanos) and I also have some highend sticks (Ashton VSG, Padron 1964). 

Again, determine what you like and experiment with it.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> I'd question that too. MOW kicks RASS? No, I dont see that unless you are talking pure strength. As far as taste & a smoke that offers some sort of intrigue any MOW is a distant second to an aged RASS IMHO.


Hmm....

Unfortunately I would not be able to compare because I have never had a Ramon Allones :frown:

But there are some Cubans that I had which were not that good-- the Siglo III comes to mind. It tasted like a mediocre stick. However, some were mindbogglingly good-- Monte #2, Partagas series D #4, Esplendido,... but to get back on point, I honestly believe that whatever your budget is, you can find decent smokes. That 3-4 dollar range has been a sweet spot for me.

But man, that Ramon Allones sounds awfully good.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Call me crazy but CC's aren't always what they're cracked up to be.


That is true sometimes. I have a theory (with my limited experience): if you go out looking for a CC, go for the BEST CCs. Because if you go out with this lofty expectation and get a lesser CC, you will be disappointed and turned off.

But the best CCs IMO are hard to be matched by others.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Smoke within your means. Many great cigars out there that fit an individual's price range. You should never feel bad about a stick purchase.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Here is my opinion on CCs. If you are looking for pure strength, stick with an NC. If you are more focused on a smoother taste, the CC is where it is at. I like a powerful stick, but I also like more of a medium bodied smoke. Nothing satisfies me like a CC when it comes to the latter of the two spectrums.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

ckay said:


> Smoke within your means. Many great cigars out there that fit an individual's price range. You should never feel bad about a stick purchase.


Exactly.

But sometimes you have to "bite the bullet" and try things. Yes, I have gotten burned, and I have felt bad about some purchases :frown:. But there are purchases that were outstanding. In order to do this, one must try out new things. Experience and knowledge are your best weapons.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

ckay said:


> Here is my opinion on CCs. If you are looking for pure strength, stick with an NC. If you are more focused on a smoother taste, the CC is where it is at. I like a powerful stick, but I also like more of a medium bodied smoke. Nothing satisfies me like a CC when it comes to the latter of the two spectrums.


Again, I hear you.

But there are indeed NCs that fulfill these expectations. Yes, they are somewhat hard to find, but they do exist. That's where knowledge and this great community come in. If not for this website, I would be in the dark about many of these NCs. They are out there. They may not be the most popular, but they exist.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Brinson said:


> Don't need to buy expensive cigars. Do need to buy good cigars.
> 
> I'm guessing, but here's my subjective opinion.
> 
> ...


*I kinda of agree with that.*


----------



## rovensmoke (Apr 11, 2009)

loki993 said:


> Ive been wondering. As a relatively new cigar smoker is it worth the money to get some of the more expensive cigars? Or at first is it better to stick with good mid range stuff until I develop more of a palate and tasting style? Right now I think im still learning to get all I can out of a cigar. I mean I can tell the difference between one cigar and another, but I'm sure I'm missing things.
> 
> Is there a night and day difference between an expensive top rated smokes and one that's not? Id doubt it really. Id be more apt to believe that the differences are more subtle. OF course there are top rated smokes that aren't really expensive too. There is no reason not to smoke those.


Try alot of different cigars. That way you can see for yourself. Some less expensive cigars are great and some pricey cigars are not that great. When I first started I was told by the owner of the shop that I visited to buy the Padron Anni. and it is still my favorite cigar. That is just one of many that are out there .
My tag says that I am a young fish ,but have been smoking for 20yrs.


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

ajk170 said:


> +1 on the above - and I submit too, that a young pallet will appreciate a super premium but not exactly while smoking, lots of smokes thereafter maybe compared to that one by thinking, "Wow, this doesn't taste like that one that I had . . ."
> 
> I shared some Padron 45 years a couple months back with non-cigar smokers and though they had little to compare it to, they all concurred that it was unlike anything that they smoked - *all of them noted that it wasn't "rough" like some others they had smoked* in the past.
> 
> ...


Excellent point - this is very similar to tasting higher end liquor. I'm relatively experienced in rum (do love the stuff) and it functions the same in palate as smoking.

You are going to notice a difference (a lot of the time "smoother" is a common sense), and sometimes even notice flavor differences with notes and profiles.

So, the biggest advice is as Warren and a few others mentioned. Smoke _within your price range_. People need to get back to understanding buying within their range, and ENJOY what you smoke. So, if your budget is $4, then find recommendations in $4 and then save up for a 8-12 every once in awhile.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Brinson said:


> Don't need to buy expensive cigars. Do need to buy good cigars.
> 
> I'm guessing, but here's my subjective opinion.
> 
> ...


Interesting....I agree about this continuum, to an extent. But, for instance, the 25% of the 2 to 4 dollar range might encompass a few dozen or more brands or particular lines of smokes, more than enough to keep someone happy. It just might take you LONGER to identify those smokes than the ones in the $5-$8 dollar range. Fortunately, identifying many of those smokes came easy at first because I was simply taking the recommendations of people on this site! That's what makes this community so great: people will bite the bullet for you and smoke the crap before you do so that you can AVOID it. As I said before, occasionally YOU will have to bite the bullet so that the next person will not have to.

That's part of the journey.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Turtle said:


> Excellent point - this is very similar to tasting higher end liquor. I'm relatively experienced in rum (do love the stuff) and it functions the same in palate as smoking.
> 
> You are going to notice a difference (a lot of the time "smoother" is a common sense), and sometimes even notice flavor differences with notes and profiles.


I hear you, but even with liquor, high end might not necessarily mean high price and low end might not equate with low price. That's why experience and knowledge is always your best weapon.

Take vodka, for instance. I have had vodkas that cost around 10 bucks (Polish and Russian-- big communities here in Brooklyn) that absolutely DESTROYED some of the more popular and expensive brands of vodka that cost 3 to 4 times more.

For whisky, particularly bourbon, I found not too big a correlation between price and quality. You could find a good number of quality bourbons between 15 and 20 bucks....of course if you wanted a Van Winkle or a George T. Stagg, you would have to pay a pretty penny, but nonetheless, there are some outstanding ones around 20 bucks or cheaper (Old Bardstown 101? JESUS CHRIST, that one was outstanding. Old Weller? They were giving that stuff away for what they were charging).

As for scotch, the BEST scotch that I had (had, because I no longer drink) was Highland Park 18. That was sublime. That bottle hovers around 100 bucks, but luckily, I got it for 67 (cheap, in terms of a scotch of that quality). That one DESTROYED some scotches that I had that were 3 times (or more) the price. Same for the Balvenie Doublewood (at around 40 bucks).

Even some other spirits, like Laird's apple brandy (7 and 12 year-- cheap as f*&* and great quality). Stack that one up with some of the more pricey French apple brandies or Calvados, and see where it stands-- very favorably.

As for rum, I am not as familiar with rum as I am with some of the other spirits, but I distinctly remember Ron Zacapa and Barbancourt substantially outperforming ALL of the other rums that I had tried. Both of them were under 40 a bottle (then again, might be a little pricey for rum, but nonetheless, great values).

The point is that although for many things, price and quality go hand in hand, that is not always the case. That's why homework has to be done, pure and simple.


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> I'd question that too. MOW kicks RASS? No, I dont see that unless you are talking pure strength. As far as taste & a smoke that offers some sort of intrigue any MOW is a distant second to an aged RASS IMHO.


I have to agree with you on that. Although the MOW is a great stick , I personally think the Ramon Allones is a better stick for all purposes.

I wouldn't toss any of them away if handed any of them though. It is all on what you prefer. That is why you need to gain experience in this wonderful world of tobacco, you can read the forums and get an idea to what others think about a certain cigar, but there is no better knowledge than smoking it yourself and making your decision that way.

It takes time and money to find the right cigars you want to smoke and I will almost guarantee you that you will find more than one brand and style you will smoke as your favorites over the others out there.

I have more than ten favorite sticks I prefer but that doesn't keep me from going out there and trying more and more of them that are out there.

This is a great hobby we are involved in and the hunt of the cigars you call your favorite is the best thing about playing the game.

:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

I will say this, there are cigars out there that cost $2-$7 dollars that taste and smoke better than some that have a price tag of $15-$20 dollars each.

It is all what your palate enjoys though, the price of the cigar does not make the flavor any better. It does not make it burn better or smoke better, some $2.00 sticks are better than some $20.00 sticks.

I don't know any other way to prove that then for you to go out and smoke them to figure it out for your self.

That is the best advice anyone can give you, go out and smoke them, you will definitely figure out which are the cigars for you.

Each and every person who smokes cigars has had to go out and try one cigar after another and over the years they decided which cigar is the best and most affordable for them.

I hope that you will do the same and enjoy the ride my friend, it is for the most part a fun ride to be on.

:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I was just talking with Herf n Turf about this the other day as we were smoking some 8 year old El Rico Habanos that he had stashed away, which were very enjoyable and cost around $3. I personally feel like there's so much sensationalism surrounding the expensive/hard to find sticks as well as habanos, that it can be easy to forget that you can get very good cigars for under $5. I remember when I bought my first hand rolled cigar, a very wise fellow working at Old Virginia Tobacco Co. named Bruce explained it to me this way. Sure there are $15, $20 and even more expensive cigars, but the great thing is that you can walk into any well stocked B&M and get a world-class cigar for say $3-4 on the low end, $7-8 on the high end. He recommended letting women buy you the expensive stuff for your birthday. :lol: That's not to say that I don't enjoy a more expensive or hard to find cigar, far from it, but there's nothing wrong with enjoying "lowly" $4 smokes, in fact many of them stack up nicely to the top shelf stuff.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

To me it's really bang for the buck. I find you get great smokes in the sub $10 (even cheaper online) but many of the more costly ones are only incrementally better and usually not "worth" the extra. There are some exceptions but that is my general rule. However I have jumped into that higher price spectrum when I'm at a B&M because when you think about it what's $15 on a cigar when you're paying $15 for a glass of scotch that really only "costs" $3?

BTT you should try all sorts, because there are great smokes in every price range. However as many have said here it gets increasingly difficult when you start playing in the $3 sandbox...


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

fivespdcat said:


> To me it's really bang for the buck. I find you get great smokes in the sub $10 (even cheaper online) but many of the more costly ones are only incrementally better and usually not "worth" the extra. There are some exceptions but that is my general rule.


Agreed 100%. However due to differences in palate, what one person thinks is an incremental difference is anothers HOLY COW moment. I don't think there is a substitute for experiance here. For me, the extra $$ for an Anejo is always worth it without question. I wouldn't have said the same thing about an ESG or the Gurkha Status.


----------



## Les Paul (Jul 20, 2008)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> A Man 'O War Ruination definitely whoops a Ramon Allone's ass, like this :kicknuts:


My experience indicates otherwise. I've smoked about 15 MOWR's and around 2-3 boxes of various RASS with different box codes...dating back to 2005.

I respect your opinion...however, the RASS has an extraordinary potential that, IMO, the MOWR doesn't even have in the slightest. There truly is no comparison. Old VSGs to RASS might be a better comparison....


----------



## Les Paul (Jul 20, 2008)

To the OP:

I would definitely tell you that generally speaking, premium cigars are worth the extra bit of money. Better raw materials and quality control are crucial. I am referring to both NCs and CCs..and vintage CCs.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Well I guess this is a nice revisit. 


As of now Ive had good luck finde good stuff in my price range. I generally dont like the go over 10 a stick. There is plenty of great stuff.

I have Olivas, Cains, Nubs etc etc. 

I have a decent stash or really good cigars and I havent spent over 10 on any of them. 

Now with that said the slope is getting me and I keep hearing about all these high end cigars and I want to try them. So its possible a few +10 dollar sticks could find their way into the humi soon lol. 

Although I do have a sampler of Diesels on the way to the house right now that I paid about a whopping 3.20 or so a stick for. It all evens out in the end. 

I still havent had a super high end one yet though to see how much better it is to the "regular" stuff I smoke.


----------



## Les Paul (Jul 20, 2008)

loki993 said:


> Well I guess this is a nice revisit.
> 
> As of now Ive had good luck finde good stuff in my price range. I generally dont like the go over 10 a stick. There is plenty of great stuff.
> 
> ...


Come to the dark side! LOL!


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Les Paul said:


> Come to the dark side! LOL!


Lol well it sure doesnt help having a B&M so close to me that has 2 of the largest humidors in the country lol. And they have just about everything I can imagine in there.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Frodo said:


> Agreed 100%. However due to differences in palate, what one person thinks is an incremental difference is anothers HOLY COW moment. I don't think there is a substitute for experiance here. For me, the extra $$ for an Anejo is always worth it without question. I wouldn't have said the same thing about an ESG or the Gurkha Status.


I think you're definitely right here. It is up to the individuals and there are some really mind blowing smokes in the high end range (see Padron 1964) but for me in general the really expensive ones (super premiums) are not that much, if at all, better than a normal (premium) cigar.


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

Les Paul said:


> My experience indicates otherwise. I've smoked about 15 MOWR's and around 2-3 boxes of various RASS with different box codes...dating back to 2005.
> 
> I respect your opinion...however, the RASS has an extraordinary potential that, IMO, the MOWR doesn't even have in the slightest. There truly is no comparison. Old VSGs to RASS might be a better comparison....


You see what I mean by saying you will just have to smoke them and figure out for yourself what is the right cigars for you.

You could have ten guys smoke the same cigar and you might get ten different opinions on the same cigar. It all depends on what your palate likes and what your opinion is on that cigar.

It also may depend on the box you get, you might get nothing but great sticks from a box and the guy who buys the box after you might get a bad cigar or two in his box and give you a totally different opinion of the same cigar.

You just have to try them out for yourself and be your own judge on what is good or not for you.

That is what makes it so much fun smoking cigars, there are so many out there to try that it is almost impossible not to find the right one for you to call your favorite.

It is almost like trying to find the right woman to spend your life with, (Almost) LOL


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

fivespdcat said:


> I think you're definitely right here. It is up to the individuals and there are some really mind blowing smokes in the high end range (see Padron 1964) but for me in general the really expensive ones (super premiums) are not that much, if at all, better than a normal (premium) cigar.


I wonder if part of it is that the really expensive ones are supposed to be really good. However I bet its probally a bit more rewarding finding that diamond in the rough at the lower end that can give the more expensive stick a run, or at least get you 80 percent if you know what I mean. Quality to dollar percentage if you will.


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

I say develop your taste and then ask here for recommendations based on your taste. Getting a $20 cigar doesn't mean you'll like it. But if you know your taste I'm sure someone on here can point you to an ultra premium you would like.

Example, I bought an opus x and thought it was good, but then tried a anejo and loved it. Had I paid more attention I would have gone with an anejo off the bat.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I refined my palate with 5-7 dollar cigars, then started smoking higher end ones. I figured it's better to learn with something cheaper. I have noticed drinking wine and smoking a pipe helps the palate also.


----------

